# Cold Floor Shoes



## Lookwow (May 12, 2018)

My garage shop is insulated and I have a heater, but its not heated unless I'm out there so the concreate floor is always cold her in Wisconsin. Right now I wear my winter boots when I'm out there and while my feet stay warm they are clunky and annoying to take on/off.

Anyone come across a light weight shoe that has a really good insulated sole?


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

What about battery heated socks?


----------



## F250 (Jan 28, 2019)

Solid (not perforated) anti-fatigue floor mats might be one option-I'm thinking closed cell foam style mats, either solid rectangular or interlocking "puzzle piece" style.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

+1 on the anti-fatigue floor mats. It might even help keep the shop a little warmer, depending upon how much of the floor you cover. The Harbor Freight mats are pretty cheap and work well enough, though I prefer the ones that look like diamond plate (don't remember the maker or brand) because they are easier to vacuum sawdust from.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I also use the mats. Got them at Woodcraft.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

The mats I have are a bit more rubbery than the foam puzzle piece ones, and I like them a lot more than my old foam puzzles. I got them at home depot.

They definitely keep my feet warmer and more comfortable than bare concrete.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Wool Socks and rubber mats! Have in floor heating in my shop, opposite problem I wear sandals even in the winter.
Closed toe Birkenstocks for safety


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

I live in northwest illinois and even when it was -25 last week I never noticed. I just wear tennishoes. Maybe plywood on the floor or mats like others have said.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

Don't know how large your garage is or if you use it for any autos but one option is to cover it with wood. 1×2's and sheet goods and even a sheets of styrofoam between the 1×2s. Makes a real difference not just temp but easier to stand on for long hours.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

There are electricaly heated floors mats. Or find a pair of black 'bunny boots' at an army surplus. White ones would be way too warm. They fit well and are good to walk in, and warm.


----------



## hutchmp (Apr 26, 2010)

I use the furry lined "Croc's" slippers. They are VERY warm and Extremely comfortable for long standing. I don't like mats as they can be a trip hazard and it costs a lot more to purchase several of them rather than these that are under your feet 100% of the time.


----------



## Lookwow (May 12, 2018)

Ya not looking to put anything on the floor since its a 2.5 car garage and we park both cars in there( Why its not heated all the time). Don't the back of your feed get cold being open like that?


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lookwow - glad you posted this questions & appreciating see responses/suggestions. 
For various reasons, mats or other floor covering won't work for me.

hutchmp's comment on the lined crocs is interesting. I don't think I've wear them in my garage w/o socks so back being open might be Okay for me.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

I think in the old times people would wear clogs with wool socks (and straw or hay in the clogs).
Wood clogs would also protect your feet from falling chisels.

Now, if you want warm blood flowing to your extremities (feet and fingers), wear a hat because otherwise, the body keeps the brain (and the heart) warm by priority. I know by experience that it works.

"wear a hat to keep hands and feet warm"


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

At the recommendation off my orthopedist, I have been wearing Mephisto shoes for about 20 years. They are expensive, but they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. Mephisto makes about 100 styles. I wear their traditional walking shoe style called the "Match." https://www.mephisto.com/us/match-1387109.html It has a very thick, cushioned sole that insulates my feet from my hard, cold concrete workshop floor. They wear a long time and Mephisto will "recraft" them for a reasonable fee when they get shabby. They come back looking like new.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

For what kind of work? Hand tool planning and dimensioning? I prefer running shoes, as the rock/bounce, helps energy transfer to the wood. For joinery, and machine work, I prefer the better ground feel of indoor soccer shoes like Puma or Adidas Sambas.


----------



## Lookwow (May 12, 2018)

> At the recommendation off my orthopedist, I have been wearing Mephisto shoes for about 20 years. They are expensive, but they are the most comfortable shoes I ve ever worn. Mephisto makes about 100 styles. I wear their traditional walking shoe style called the "Match." https://www.mephisto.com/us/match-1387109.html It has a very thick, cushioned sole that insulates my feet from my hard, cold concrete workshop floor. They wear a long time and Mephisto will "recraft" them for a reasonable fee when they get shabby. They come back looking like new.
> 
> - MPython


How cold we talking MPython? Here is Wisconsin my garage when I'm not out there is usually around 30f.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

> How cold we talking MPython? Here is Wisconsin my garage when I m not out there is usually around 30f.
> 
> - Lookwow


I'm in South Carolina, so our winters aren't cold, at least not by your standards. It gets down into the low twenties here fairly often, though. My shop is in our basement, so it gets pretty chilly there and the floor stays cold, even in the summer when it's 100 outside. I run two ceramic disc heaters in the shop when it gets really cold. They raise the temperature in the shop to the mid sixties so I can work, but they're not very effective at heating the floor. I appreciate the comfort of these shoes a lot in the winter.


----------

